
'Sexist joke' Web Developer Whistle-blower Fired - ytNumbers
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-21896442
======
GFischer
It's interesting that Hacker News is used as a source for the article:

 _"Someone claiming to be the man in question apologised in online forum
Hacker News for any offence caused but denied saying anything inappropriate
about "forking"."_

~~~
gruseom
The entire article has been cobbled from websites. It's interesting as an
indicator of how far behind the MSM have fallen.

